# Urgent Care - Does anyone know



## kimmydiane (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where can I find specific information about Urgent Care billing and coding?


----------



## happycoder07 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Urgent Care*

Hi kimmydiane,

Try www.ucaoa.org

Pedenia Y. Evans, CPC


----------



## billie (Jul 16, 2008)

*urgent care supplies*

Hi!

Can any one help? Our Billers are billing for syringes. when used with a 90772,
when given immunizations, surgical trays, gloves. guaze, ect for urgent care is there a resource we can use. 

We were billing the 99085 code, but not being paid is there a code we could use in its place. billie


----------



## billie (Jul 16, 2008)

billie said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can any one help? Our Billers are billing for syringes. when used with a 90772,
> when given immunizations, surgical trays, gloves. guaze, ect for urgent care is there a resource we can use.
> ...


----------



## ashack63 (Aug 19, 2008)

Can any one help? Our Billers are billing for syringes. when used with a 90772,
when given immunizations, surgical trays, gloves. guaze, ect for urgent care is there a resource we can use. 

We were billing the 99085 code, but not being paid is there a code we could use in its place. billie

Billie:
Are you contracted with any payors ?
We are an Urgent Care, we use POS 20, and unless otherwise specified by a contract with a payor, we use E & M codes based on level of services rendered.
99058 is a code that we are contracted to use with 1 payor only, and they even deny the code sometimes.
As far as supplies, you can bill for them, but don't expect to get paid for them. They are usually built into the procedure. 
Good luck to you
Anne S, CPC


----------



## billie (Aug 19, 2008)

*Billie*

We are contracted with one payor! but we do not get paid for the 99085 code. can we bill the 99070 for supplies such as syringes, gauze, sutures, also what code do you use for lidocraine anesthesia. Thanks Billie


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 20, 2008)

You should follow coding guidelines.  All of these items are included in the CPT codes.  There is not a code for lidocaine "numbing" (local infiltration) - all part of the surgical package.  See page 47 of CPT professional edition.  If you don't have that edition, find the Surgery Guidelines at the front of the surgery section.


----------

